# Right or wrong?am i the right guy?



## dorwin thuga (Jan 13, 2018)

I  live in Namibia I know of some Masons, i read my bible almost daily i pray almost daily. I believe in books like proverbs and Ecclesiastes which where reflections of king Solomon a proverb is a phrase that is advice and truth must do or must not do, i believe my company grows by me obeying my 10 commandments and keeping the laws of nature that is light. Do you think i should be a Mason or i don't fit?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 13, 2018)

dorwin thuga said:


> I  live in Namibia I know of some Masons, i read my bible almost daily i pray almost daily. I believe in books like proverbs and Ecclesiastes which where reflections of king Solomon a proverb is a phrase that is advice and truth must do or must not do, i believe my company grows by me obeying my 10 commandments and keeping the laws of nature that is light. Do you think i should be a Mason or i don't fit?


I don’t think any of us can really say. We must actually know you. I would encourage you to contact Masons where you are.


----------



## dorwin thuga (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 13, 2018)

I agree with Bro Glen


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 13, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> I don’t think any of us can really say. We must actually know you. I would encourage you to contact Masons where you are.


Well put.


----------



## dorwin thuga (Jan 14, 2018)

Well thank you, i can't wait to try and be part, king Solomon in the bible says give knowledge to him in the days of his youth and by that i stay upright and practice it daily,i agree that joining is what God pushes me to find light.maybe i am crazy.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 15, 2018)

The Grand Lodge of England has a District Grand Lodge in Namibia, you're best bet would be to make contact with it and ask about membership of one of its Lodges.

I would recommend that you send a letter introducing yourself and telling them why you would like to become a Freemason to:

Alan L.E. Simmonds,
District Grand Secretary,
PO Box 20690
Windhoek
Namibia


----------

